# عندما نحب.......كيف نكون .؟؟



## النور الجديد (18 مايو 2010)

*تتغير نظرة الإنسان تماما للحياة تبعا للحالة النفسية والمزاجية للفرد ف " الحياة كما تنظر إليها " *​ 
*عندما تنظر إلى أوراق الخريف المتساقطة ... وتنظر إلى السماء *​ 
*فلا تجد فيها سوى ظلام الليل الحالك ... وتنظر إلى الصحراء فتجدها خالية من الحياة ... *​ 
*وتنظر إلى الحياة فتجدها مليئة بالمصاعب والألم ... فإنك حتما ستشعر باليأس . *​ 

*لكنك عندما تنظر إلى تفتح الظهور .... وإشراقة الشمس ... وتساقط *​ 
*المطر على الأرض .... وتتأمل في الحديقة الغناء ... ستنفجر ينابيع الأمل في داخلك *​ 
*لتروي صحراء اليأس . *​ 

*حينها ستعلم أن الحياة ما بين فرح وحزن وما بين نجاح وفشل وأنها *​ 
*ما بين أمل ويأس وأنك وحدك تختار ما تريد ... فإن أردت اليأس وجدته كثيرا من حولك *​ 
*وإن أردت الأمل بحثت عنه في حياتك وشققت طريقك إليه . *​ 

*عندما نحب.......كيف نكون .؟؟ *​ 
*عندما نحب *
*نشعر بأننا خلقنا من جديد وولدنا من جديد *
*و بعثنا من جديد في عالم أروع و أجمل*​ 
*عندما نحب *​ 
*تتغير نظرتنا للأشياء و يتغير تفكيرنا في الأشياء *​ 


*عندما نحب *
*نحلم بصوت مسموع و نبتسم بصوت مسموع و نشتاق بصوت مسموع*​ 

*عندما نحب *
*نحب الليل كثيرا و نحب السهر كثيرا و نحب القمر كثيرا*​ 
*و يتغير إحساسنا بالأشياء*​ 

*عندما نحب *
*يصبح للورد أهمية أكبر و يصبح للبريد أهمية أكبر و يصبح للهاتف أهمية أكبر*​ 

*عندما نحب *
*نفهم الحياة أكثر نفهم أنفسنا أكثر و نفهم الآخرين أكثر *
*عندما نحب *
*نمنح بلا حدود و نحلم بلا حدود و نشتاق بلا حدود*​ 
*عندما نحب *
*تصبح لدينا هوايات جديدة و إبداعات جديدة و اهتمامات جديدة*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (18 مايو 2010)

كلام جميل او يا نور ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وتجيبي ديما مواضيع جميله ذي كده

شكرا ليكي 
​


----------



## النور الجديد (18 مايو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> كلام جميل او يا نور ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وتجيبي ديما مواضيع جميله ذي كده​
> 
> شكرا ليكي ​


 
اخي روماني زكريا مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي
الاجمل هو بصمتك في موضوعي

لك مني كل الاحترام​


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2010)

*
موضوع جميل
شكرا لك
*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (18 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *عندما نحب *
> *نمنح بلا حدود و نحلم بلا حدود و نشتاق بلا حدود*



*موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## ميرنا (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الكلامات اللى لها امل خايف اوصل لمرحلة الياس بدات تدق عليا


----------



## النور الجديد (18 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> **
> 
> *موضوع جميل*
> *شكرا لك*​


 
اخي جاست مشكور لمرورك الجميل فقد انرت مصفحتي
لك مني كل الاحترام​


----------



## النور الجديد (18 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


 

أخي M1ged مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي
الرائع هو بصمتك هنا
لك مني كل الاحترام​


----------



## النور الجديد (18 مايو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> شكرا على الكلامات اللى لها امل خايف اوصل لمرحلة الياس بدات تدق عليا


 

حبيبتي Apsoti مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي
لا تجعلي نفسك تلجا الى اليأس ففكري بالغد واليوم الجميل 
واتركي امرك للرب فهو يدبر كل شيء فالحب جميل جدااااااااا

لك مني كل الحب​


----------



## rana1981 (18 مايو 2010)

*معاك حق بس نحب بتتغير نظرتنا لكل الامور​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مايو 2010)

فعلا الحالة النفسية ليها تاثير كبير على نظرتنا للحياة
موضوع جميل ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا


موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه


الرب يبارككم​


----------



## zezza (18 مايو 2010)

*


			عندما نحب
نمنح بلا حدود و نحلم بلا حدود و نشتاق بلا حدود
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
كلام حلو اوى اوى اوى 
شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع و الكلمات الرقيقة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## عادل نسيم (18 مايو 2010)

_أختي النور الجديد_
_تحية و إجلال لكلمات خرجت من القلب وتناسقت مع الفكر والعقل وتناسجت مع عبارات زينت موضوع شيق وجميل وإحساس بديع ورفيع المستوى_
_هذه الكلمات من أجمل ما قرأت لكِ فإلي المزيدوربنا يجعل كل أوقاتك سعادةلتغذى بحر الحب بمشاعر فياضة جديدة _


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2010)

> *لكنك عندما تنظر إلى تفتح الظهور .... وإشراقة الشمس ... وتساقط *
> 
> *المطر على الأرض .... وتتأمل في الحديقة الغناء ... ستنفجر ينابيع الأمل في داخلك *
> 
> *لتروي صحراء اليأس . *​



شكرا النور الجديد عل الموضوع الجميل 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 مايو 2010)

حلوة تعيشي وتكتبي ..
​


----------



## نغم (18 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *تتغير نظرة الإنسان تماما للحياة تبعا للحالة النفسية والمزاجية للفرد ف " الحياة كما تنظر إليها " *
> *كلامك صح*​
> 
> 
> ...


 

*اهنئك واحيك تحية نابعة من القلب على موضوعك الواقعى *
*الف شكر *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مايو 2010)

*موضوع في منتهي الجمال يا نور*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 مايو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> شكرا على الكلامات اللى لها امل خايف اوصل لمرحلة الياس بدات تدق عليا



*
نفس الا انا حساه *


----------



## mero_engel (18 مايو 2010)

موضوع مميز جداا وجميل يا نور
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2010)

> *عندما نحب
> نشعر بأننا خلقنا من جديد وولدنا من جديد
> و بعثنا من جديد في عالم أروع و أجمل*



_جميلة كلمات موضوعك النور ومعبرة وتنطق بما لا نستطيع ان نعبر عنه اثناء وقوعنا فى مثل هذا الحب_
_شكراا كتيير_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## twety (18 مايو 2010)

*معاكى حق يا النور الجديد*
*الواحد لما بيحب اموره كلها بتتغير*
*ويشوف الدنيا بشكل جديد*

*بس المهم يكون الحب متبادل وحقيقى بجد*

*شكرا حبيبتى لتعبك *
*ربنا يفرحك دايما*


----------



## ponponayah (18 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا
ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مايو 2010)

*عندما نحب *
*نفهم الحياة أكثر نفهم أنفسنا أكثر و نفهم الآخرين أكثر*


*موضوع رائع*
*ثانكس النور*​


----------



## max mike (18 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل النور وكلام مميز​*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 مايو 2010)

اتفق معاكي في كل كلامك يا اختي العزيزة النور الجديد

الحب طاقة بلا حدود

واجمل طاقة في الوجود

شكرا ليكي​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2010)

جميل  يا النور

كلمات بمنتهى الجمال والروعة

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 مايو 2010)

*موضوع غاية في الروعة يا النور الجميلة 
كلماتة اضاءت الروح ودبت فيها روح التفاؤل 
الرب يبارك في حياتك  ​*


----------



## اني بل (19 مايو 2010)

مواضيع الحب مشووقة
لما بيكون في الحب بيتواجد
التضحية والعطاء المتبادل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## youhnna (19 مايو 2010)

راااااااااااائع جداااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 مايو 2010)

> *معاك حق بس نحب بتتغير نظرتنا لكل الامور​*


 
حبيبتي رنا مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااااااااااا
نعم كلام صح نشعر وكاننا في عالم اخر



> فعلا الحالة النفسية ليها تاثير كبير على نظرتنا للحياة
> موضوع جميل ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
حبيبتي سندريلا 2009 مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااااااا
نعم تشعرين بان الحياة اجمل 
ولها معنى اخر



> شكرا جدا
> 
> 
> موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه
> ...


 
اخي النهيسي مرورك اسعدني جداااااااا
الروعة بصمتك في مصفحتي



> كلام حلو اوى اوى اوى
> شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع و الكلمات الرقيقة
> ربنا يباركك


 
حبيبتي ZEZZA مرورك اسعدني جداااااا
الجميل هو بصمتك في مصفحتي



> _أختي النور الجديد
> تحية و إجلال لكلمات خرجت من القلب وتناسقت مع الفكر والعقل وتناسجت مع عبارات زينت موضوع شيق وجميل وإحساس بديع ورفيع المستوى_
> _هذه الكلمات من أجمل ما قرأت لكِ فإلي المزيدوربنا يجعل كل أوقاتك سعادةلتغذى بحر الحب بمشاعر فياضة جديدة _


 
أخي عادل نسيم مرورك اسعدني جداااااااا
وكلامك هو تاج على الراس وهذا بصدق ليس كلامي
ولكن مما راق لي من خلال قرائتي عبره النت



> شكرا النور الجديد عل الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> ​


 
حبيبتي tasoni queena مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااااااا
الجميل بصمتك في مصفحتي 



> حلوة تعيشي وتكتبي ..
> ​


 
اخي Fady_temon مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااا
الحلو وجودك في مصفحتي​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 مايو 2010)

> *تتغير نظرة الإنسان تماما للحياة تبعا للحالة النفسية والمزاجية للفرد ف " الحياة كما تنظر إليها " *
> *كلامك صح*
> نعم هذا واقع​
> 
> ...





> *اهنئك واحيك تحية نابعة من القلب على موضوعك الواقعى *
> *الف شكر *​


 

حبيبتي نغم مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااااااااا
وافرح قلبي جدااااااا
لك مني كل الحب ​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2010)

_*عندما نحب *_
_*نعرف معنى كلمة شوق*_
_*عندما نحب *_
_*نعرف معنى كلمة حنين*_
_*عندما نحب *_
_*نعرف معنى كلمه عذاب*_
_*عندما نحب*_
_* نعرف المعنى الحقيقى  للحياه*_
_*عندما نحب*_
_*نعرف المعنى الحقيقى  للسعادة*_
_*عندما نحب*_
_*نجد ان الوقت يجرى سريعا*_
_*شكرا نووووووووور  موضوع اكتر من جميل *_​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 مايو 2010)

> [*موضوع في منتهي الجمال يا نور
> ميرسي يا قمر*/QUOTE]
> 
> حبيبتي Roka_jesus مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااا
> ...


----------



## النور الجديد (19 مايو 2010)

​


> *موضوع جميل النور وكلام مميز​*
> ​



اخي مايكل مايك مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااا
الجميل بصمتك في مصفحتي



> اتفق معاكي في كل كلامك يا اختي العزيزة النور الجديد
> 
> الحب طاقة بلا حدود
> 
> ...


أخي Captic Man مروك اسعدني جدااااااااا
نعم الحب طاقة بلا حدوود 
فلا يوجد اجمل من الحب الصادق



> جميل يا النور
> 
> كلمات بمنتهى الجمال والروعة
> 
> ...


 
اخي كليمو مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااااا
الرائع بصمتك في مصفحتي



> *موضوع غاية في الروعة يا النور الجميلة
> كلماتة اضاءت الروح ودبت فيها روح التفاؤل
> الرب يبارك في حياتك ​*


حبيبتي راجعة ليسوع مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااا
الحب اجمل شيء في الكون 
ولو الحب ما عاش الانسان
لان الله محبه



> مواضيع الحب مشووقة
> لما بيكون في الحب بيتواجد
> التضحية والعطاء المتبادل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


حبيبتي Joyful Song مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااا
الحب هو عطاء وتضحيه كبيرة وتفاهم ومحبه 
لا يوجد لها حدوود



> راااااااااااائع جداااااااا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
أخي youhnna مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااا
الرب يباركك




​​​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*عندما نحب *_
> 
> _*نعرف معنى كلمة شوق*_
> _*عندما نحب *_
> ...





أخي jesuslovejhon مرورك اسعدني جدااااااااااا
وشكرا لاضافتك تلك الكمات الجميلة

الحب هو فرح
سعاده
امل 
عشق
غرام
جنون
تصبح كطير في سماء الحب
تصبح كفراشة تطير وتزهو بالوانها الجميلة
الحب اروع شيء بالكون
فنحن على امل ان نجد الحب الصادق والجميل
والحقيقي والرقيق​


----------



## الروح النارى (19 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *تتغير نظرة الإنسان تماما للحياة تبعا للحالة النفسية والمزاجية للفرد ف " الحياة كما تنظر إليها " *
> 
> *فعلا الحياة كما ننظهر اليها *
> *لوكانت نظرة تشاؤميه فلن نرى*
> ...


 
*شــــــــكرااا ً ليكى*

**** النور الجديد ****
*




http://ss1ss.com/albums-action-show-id-117892.htm*
​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 مايو 2010)

> *تتغير نظرة الإنسان تماما للحياة تبعا للحالة النفسية والمزاجية للفرد ف " الحياة كما تنظر إليها " *
> 
> *فعلا الحياة كما ننظهر اليها *
> *لوكانت نظرة تشاؤميه فلن نرى*
> ...





> *​​​​*نعم حينها تشعر بان لا اهميه لنا في هذه الدنيا
> 
> *ما بين أمل ويأس وأنك وحدك تختار ما تريد ... فإن أردت اليأس وجدته كثيرا من حولك *
> 
> ...





> *شــــــــكرااا ً ليكى*
> 
> **** النور الجديد ****
> *
> ...




اخي الروح الناري مرورك اسعدني جداااااااااااا
الشكر لوضع بصمتك في مصفحتي​


----------



## marcelino (19 مايو 2010)

*ثانكس على الموضوع*​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 مايو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس على الموضوع*​


 
أخي marcellino مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (19 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل نور





​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2010)

الله علي الكلام الرقيق

تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## TADO2010 (20 مايو 2010)

كلام اكتر من رائع بجد يا اختى نور

الكلام دا يعبر عن انك صاحبة احساس جميل

ربنا يعوض تعي محبتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2010)

ليس في المسيحيه يأس
طول ما فينا نفس ولسه عايشين 
مش لازم نيأس ابدا


موضوع رائع 
يبعث الامل لينا دايما في الحياه
ويحثنا علي البحث عنه والبعد عن اليأس
الحياه جميله للي يقدر يفهمها


ميرسي يا صاحبه الاحساس المرهف
اسعدني مروري في صفحتك العبقه
المملؤه بالحب والامل
يسوع يفرح قلبك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 مايو 2010)

*موضوع رائع 
وكلمات اروع
ميرسى لك كتير النور

*​


----------



## farou2 (23 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك فيكي اختنا الغالية 
ونسمع عنك اخبار مفرحه ​


----------



## النور الجديد (26 مايو 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> موضوع جميل نور​


 
حبيبتي خادمة رب المجد مشكوره
 لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي
لك مني كل الحب​


----------



## النور الجديد (26 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الله علي الكلام الرقيق
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


 

حبيبتي الجميلة روزي مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي
الكلام الرقيق ياتي من الورده الرقيقه والجميلة
والفرح ياتي من نسمة الورود المفتحه كل صباح
لك مني كل الحب يا احلى ورده​


----------



## النور الجديد (26 مايو 2010)

tado2010 قال:


> كلام اكتر من رائع بجد يا اختى نور​
> 
> الكلام دا يعبر عن انك صاحبة احساس جميل​
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعي محبتك​


 
أخي tado2010 مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي
شكر لكلام الرقيق فانت شاعرا المخضرم
لك مني كل الاحترام​


----------



## النور الجديد (27 مايو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ليس في المسيحيه يأس
> 
> طول ما فينا نفس ولسه عايشين
> مش لازم نيأس ابدا​
> ...


 
حبيبتي نفين رمزي مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي
نعم نحن دائما نبحث عن الامل 
ونبحث عن الحب الصادق النابع من القلب
واتمنى ان تجدي هذا الحب الحقيقي 
وان يملىء قلبك بالحب والفرح والسعاده

بجد بشكرك من قلبي على 
كلامك الرقيق واعتبره وسام لي 
يا اجمل وارق نفين بحبك كثير
لك مني كل الحب​


----------



## النور الجديد (27 مايو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع رائع *
> 
> *وكلمات اروع*
> *ميرسى لك كتير النور*​


 
حبيبتي didi adly مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي
الرائع هو بصمتك في موضوعي
لك مني كل الحب يا ارق ديدي
بجد وحشاني جداااااااا​


----------



## النور الجديد (27 مايو 2010)

farou2 قال:


> موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك فيكي اختنا الغالية ​
> 
> ونسمع عنك اخبار مفرحه ​


 
اخي farou2 مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي
الرب يفرح قلبك كمان وتكون بخير وسعاده
لك مني كل الاحترام ​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

_كلام جميل اوي  يا نور
 ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
وتحيبي وتتحبي الاهم تحبي  ديما 
موضوع جميله ذيك 
شكرا ليكي_​


----------



## النور الجديد (14 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> _كلام جميل اوي يا نور_
> 
> _ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك _
> _وتحيبي وتتحبي الاهم تحبي ديما _
> ...


 
حبيبتي govany shenoda مشكوره لمرورك العطر 
فقد انرتي مصفحتي
الرائع هو بصمتك في موضوعي
لك مني كل الحب 
بجد وحشاني جداااااااا

​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 يونيو 2010)

كلمات اكثر من راااااااااااائعة
شكراً للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## النور الجديد (15 يونيو 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> كلمات اكثر من راااااااااااائعة
> 
> شكراً للموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


 
حبيبتي الملكة العراقية مشكوره لمرورك العطر 
فقد انرتي مصفحتي
الرائع هو بصمتك في موضوعي
لك مني كل الحب ​


----------



## Mason (15 يونيو 2010)

*



عندما نحب 
نحب الليل كثيرا و نحب السهر كثيرا و نحب القمر كثيرا


و يتغير إحساسنا بالأشياء

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
حقيقى أجمل شئ ان الانسان يحب ويتحب
ويجد من يحبة حب صادق نقى 
ويبادلة نفس الاحساس والحب 
وقتها فعلا يتغير ويختلف احساسنا بالحياة للأفضل
ميرسى اووى يا النورررر 
على الموضوع الممتع دا*​


----------



## النور الجديد (16 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *حقيقى أجمل شئ ان الانسان يحب ويتحب*
> *ويجد من يحبة حب صادق نقى *
> *ويبادلة نفس الاحساس والحب *
> *وقتها فعلا يتغير ويختلف احساسنا بالحياة للأفضل*
> ...


حبيبتي meso sasa مشكوره لمرورك العطر 
فقد انرتي مصفحتي
نعم عندما نحب تختلف امور كثيره بحياتنا فتصبح الحياة الاجمل ويصبح كل شيء من حولك جميل جدا واكثر من السابق
لك مني كل الحب 
بجد وحشاني جداااااااا

​


----------

